# Aol email hacked or virus?



## geaster2 (Aug 3, 2011)

I really have 2 problems, but the biggest is my aol email account has been used to send several messages to my entire contact list. According to one of my contacts, the message contains a link to a sexual site. This is disturbing to me. I tried to contact AOL and have not heard back from them; this may be because I only use them for my email. I don't know.

My second, lesser problem, is when I try to watch videos on my macbook, it keeps stalling and has to keep refreshing. I've had this computer for over 2 years and these are both very recent problems. Most of my experience is with PC's not MAC so I'm thoroughly lost. Thanks


----------



## Phou (May 26, 2011)

Hello,



> I really have 2 problems, but the biggest is my aol email account has been used to send several messages to my entire contact list. According to one of my contacts, the message contains a link to a sexual site. This is disturbing to me. I tried to contact AOL and have not heard back from them; this may be because I only use them for my email. I don't know.


I have not heard about any virus affecting OS X, it's possible someone has compromised your AOL account. I recommend recovering your password and changing it ASAP. You can download ClamXav to scan for any potential keylogger.



> My second, lesser problem, is when I try to watch videos on my macbook, it keeps stalling and has to keep refreshing. I've had this computer for over 2 years and these are both very recent problems. Most of my experience is with PC's not MAC so I'm thoroughly lost. Thanks


Can you let us know what program you are using, the video file format and is it video streaming over the internet or local file?


----------

